# Destruction Of Lesion



## MsMaddy (May 27, 2008)

Hello!

1.
Can Anyone Tell Me If I Need To Use A Modifier For Codes (destruction Of A Lesion 17000 & 17003 With Dx 702.0 And (benign Excision 11400 With Dx 239.2) All On The Same Day Services And With Out Using Em Levels.  

2.
How Would You Code A Repeated Destruction On The Same Lesion?

3.
Is There A Single Kindney Dx?

Your Response Would Be Appreciated.

Msmaddy


----------



## daniel (May 28, 2008)

I'd code this scenario as such.




11400 With Dx 239.2
17000. 59. with dx 702.0
17003 with dx 702.0


repeat descruction of same lesion.
17110


not sure what you mean by single kindny.

hope this helps.

daniel
cpc


----------



## MsMaddy (Jun 13, 2008)

*daniel*

thank you soo much for your response.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you mean absence of organ?

Acquired absence of kidney V45.73
Congenital absence of kidney 753.0


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 14, 2008)

Daniels Scenario is exactly coorect. We do those Daily in our Office.


----------

